
Covid-19 Economic Injury Disaster Loan Application for Small Businesses - sunils34
https://covid19relief.sba.gov/#/
======
alvern
_Applicant does not present live performances of a prurient sexual nature or
derive directly or indirectly more than de minimis gross revenue through the
sale of products or services, or the presentation of any depictions or
displays, of a prurient sexual nature._

That's a strange way to exclude sex workers.

